# Diagnosed today with type 2



## Steve1969 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi,
I have been diagnosed today with type 2.
Still can't believe it and am in shock.
I've been experiencing really itchy feet and legs for a while now along with tiredness and feeling thirsty all the time but didn't really piece all the symptoms together.
One of my friends who I haven't seen for a while commented on how much weight I'd lost which I hadn't realised until I got home and weighed myself.
I went to the doctors and so here I am. The doctor's eyes nearly popped out when my BS was 29. Apparently it should be about 5!!
I really don't know where to start. I'm staring at a cupboard full of crisps, biscuits and sweets and the reality has hit me that I can't touch any of them. 
I would be really grateful for any advice or tips anyone can offer. I'm sure there are loads on here but I've not had a chance to trawl though all the posts yet.

Steve


----------



## Jane16 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi there
I am very new to this too, only  a week in, there is loads of good advice on here and people have been really helpful. Easier said than done but try not to panic it is a shock but there is lots that can be done and the best thing is that you can take control and help your self with diet changes and exercise if you are able. Welcome to the group , you are not alone.
Best wishes
Jane x


----------



## Steve1969 (Oct 17, 2019)

Jane16 said:


> Hi there
> I am very new to this too, only  a week in, there is loads of good advice on here and people have been really helpful. Easier said than done but try not to panic it is a shock but there is lots that can be done and the best thing is that you can take control and help your self with diet changes and exercise if you are able. Welcome to the group , you are not alone.
> Best wishes
> Jane x



Thanks Jane.
Guess I will have to get used to it.
I'll take a good look through once it's all sunk in.

Steve


----------



## Martin9 (Oct 17, 2019)

Steve1969 said:


> Hi,
> I have been diagnosed today with type 2.
> Still can't believe it and am in shock.
> I've been experiencing really itchy feet and legs for a while now along with tiredness and feeling thirsty all the time but didn't really piece all the symptoms together.
> ...


Hi Steve, it can be all a bit daunting at first, I was in your position around 1.5 yrs ago, but with some dietary & lifestyle changes we can usually get our blood glucose levels under control with or without medication, some may need the additional aid of meds
We need to limit the carbohydrates in our diet, there are 2 main branches that we need to think about mostly , there are others but I won’t mention them here.
Firstly we need to limit the simple sugars in our diet, so basically anything sweet with sugar in them needs limiting that includes naturally occurring sugars in fruit, some veg and milk products.
Secondly the more complex starches found in any grain products like wheat, rice etc and root vegetables & potato as our bodies readily break these starches down into glucose .
So start off slowly try getting rid of the simple sugars in your diet first, then after that start cutting back on the grain products & potatoes..make your portions smaller, and whole grain versions are better than the white variety such as bread, pasta etc
I suggest reading Maggie Daveys Letter on the link below is a very useful intro to T2 diabetes...

http://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s.61307/


----------



## Docb (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi Steve1969, good job you went to your GP and that he had the good sense to do a finger prick.  Not good news, but it means you can get on the road to getting things sorted.  A number of things should have been put in place by your GP. He should have organised some blood tests. Amongst these will be a HBA1c measurement.  This is a better measure of where your diabetes is at than a single finger prick.  When you have that number you have a starting point for working out a way forward.  Many GP practices have a nurse who specialises in diabetes and if your surgery has one, you should be referred to him/her for more health checks.  If they are a good 'un they become an invaluable ally in getting back on track.

In the mean time I suggest you read around this forum.  You will find two things.  First off is a shedload of practical information which you can digest at a rate that suits you.  Second, is a general mood of optimism amongst the members when it comes to getting blood glucose down to something like "normal" levels.  A few have struggled but most have got there through a combination of lifestyle changes and pills.  The key is getting an understanding of what diabetes is all about and using that knowledge to work out what is best for you.  

Final point, just ask questions.  No question is stupid, although as one forum member previously pointed out, some of the answers might bear scrutiny.


----------



## Felinia (Oct 17, 2019)

8 weeks ago I was you, although I was not entirely surprised, as I'd also had the symptoms.  First thing I did was go through my cupboards and donate to the local foodbank and people with young families.  If you live alone that's something you can do.  Then I took my time going through the website, watching the training videos and reading the forums.  Your GP practise should refer you to a national training course, once your diagnosis is confirmed by tests.  If not, do ask for it, as it is by GP referral only.  
A low carb diet is given as less that 130gm carbs per day.  Some people go way lower than that, but I think it is dangerous to cut out a food group, and important to ensure you get all the essential vitamins and minerals, so I look to 75 - 90gm per day.  But that is me - I think it is up to the individual, what suits them best.  I've got a website with app which I can record every food by meal, day and week, to keep me on track.  Again, it works for me, but others keep written records.  You may be best to monitor your BG before and 2 hours after every meal at first, as you were so high.  You'll soon learn what affects you.  The forum members can suggest a suitable monitor if your GP doesn't provide one.  Best wishes.


----------



## Steve1969 (Oct 17, 2019)

Martin9 said:


> Hi Steve, it can be all a bit daunting at first, I was in your position around 1.5 yrs ago, but with some dietary & lifestyle changes we can usually get our blood glucose levels under control with or without medication, some may need the additional aid of meds
> We need to limit the carbohydrates in our diet, there are 2 main branches that we need to think about mostly , there are others but I won’t mention them here.
> Firstly we need to limit the simple sugars in our diet, so basically anything sweet with sugar in them needs limiting that includes naturally occurring sugars in fruit, some veg and milk products.
> Secondly the more complex starches found in any grain products like wheat, rice etc and root vegetables & potato as our bodies readily break these starches down into glucose .
> ...



Hi Martin,

Thank you for the link to Maggie's letter. It was a very worthy read. Although it is a lot to take in, it does makes things a little clearer.
I am only on day 2 so am still completely new to this. I've not even had my tests done with my GP yet. Hopefully this will happen today.
A very daunting journey ahead......

Steve


----------



## Si100330 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi Steve, it's a big shock, my blood sugar was also in the high 20's it really knocked me sideways. Get in touch with your doctors and get an appointment with the diabetic nurse. When you go to that appointment take someone with you and dont be afraid to ask questions, I had a list. Ask your nurse about the DESMOND programme, it's a day course but it explains about carbs and reading food labels etc, I found it a big help. You also get a chance to talk to others in exactly the same situation as yourself. It is a life change but if you are careful with food portions and food groups and get a bit of exercise in,  you should start to get some control. Someone mentioned earlier about cutting out white bread and changing to wholemeal, that was one of the first things I did, it even tastes much better. Be determined Steve and never be afraid to ask questions. I've had a tough 18 months but pure determination to try and beat it has got me into remission. So good luck Steve and all the best to you mate.


----------



## Steve1969 (Oct 17, 2019)

Felinia said:


> 8 weeks ago I was you, although I was not entirely surprised, as I'd also had the symptoms.  First thing I did was go through my cupboards and donate to the local foodbank and people with young families.  If you live alone that's something you can do.  Then I took my time going through the website, watching the training videos and reading the forums.  Your GP practise should refer you to a national training course, once your diagnosis is confirmed by tests.  If not, do ask for it, as it is by GP referral only.
> A low carb diet is given as less that 130gm carbs per day.  Some people go way lower than that, but I think it is dangerous to cut out a food group, and important to ensure you get all the essential vitamins and minerals, so I look to 75 - 90gm per day.  But that is me - I think it is up to the individual, what suits them best.  I've got a website with app which I can record every food by meal, day and week, to keep me on track.  Again, it works for me, but others keep written records.  You may be best to monitor your BG before and 2 hours after every meal at first, as you were so high.  You'll soon learn what affects you.  The forum members can suggest a suitable monitor if your GP doesn't provide one.  Best wishes.



Hi Felinia,

Thanks for the info. Which app are you using? I think this will be very useful for me as I can keep all the records together. Otherwise I'll end up with multiple pieces of paper.

Steve


----------



## Steve1969 (Oct 17, 2019)

Si100330 said:


> Hi Steve, it's a big shock, my blood sugar was also in the high 20's it really knocked me sideways. Get in touch with your doctors and get an appointment with the diabetic nurse. When you go to that appointment take someone with you and dont be afraid to ask questions, I had a list. Ask your nurse about the DESMOND programme, it's a day course but it explains about carbs and reading food labels etc, I found it a big help. You also get a chance to talk to others in exactly the same situation as yourself. It is a life change but if you are careful with food portions and food groups and get a bit of exercise in,  you should start to get some control. Someone mentioned earlier about cutting out white bread and changing to wholemeal, that was one of the first things I did, it even tastes much better. Be determined Steve and never be afraid to ask questions. I've had a tough 18 months but pure determination to try and beat it has got me into remission. So good luck Steve and all the best to you mate.



Hi Si,

Thanks for the advice. I've already had my first breakfast of wholemeal toast but really missed the raspberry jam to go with it 

Steve


----------



## Si100330 (Oct 17, 2019)

Must admit I was like that at first, almost thinking what can I eat? When you get a bit of control you can have a treat, you have to treat yourself. I forgot to mention a tv programme if you can find it. Its called The truth about carbs  withDr Xand van Tuleksen. My nurse recommended it and it explains all about good and bad carbs, and shows the benefit of a low carb diet.


----------



## Autism-Mama (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi Steve!

I'm sorry that you've found yourself here with all of us. I myself was diagnosed just a fortnight ago. It's very daunting but don't get too bogged down with all the scary stuff!

I've been making my way through the Learning Zone here and have found it invaluable. As well as all the lovely, friendly people here who are full of knowledge and support!

I've begun taking note of what I'm eating & when, as having it there on paper makes me much more accountable. Reducing carbs like white bread, potatoes, rice & pasta and focusing on getting more veggies on my plate. 

Small steps but significant ones nonetheless. 

Good luck with your journey. 

Danielle.


----------



## Felinia (Oct 17, 2019)

Steve1969 said:


> Hi Felinia,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Which app are you using? I think this will be very useful for me as I can keep all the records together. Otherwise I'll end up with multiple pieces of paper.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, I use NutraCheck (NC), which was free for the first 6 months then £7.99 a month.  Although most people use it to lose weight, some use it to gain weight, just eat healthy, learn portion control, or for medical reasons, like us.  I think you can trial it first for a week before deciding, as there are other online systems.  It gives you a chance to have a good explore, and I found it very easy and user friendly.  I took the web membership and you can then download the app for your smart phone for free.  
You are asked basic initial questions like sex, age, weight, goal (could be weight change, health etc) then given a daily calorie total.  Within that you have a breakdown of calories, carbs, sugars, fat, sat fat, protein, fibre, sodium.   You can then tailor it to suit your needs, so I picked "Set your own", reduced my carbs and increased my protein.  I usually plan the night before and enter everything - it takes 5 to 10 minutes only.  It has literally thousands of food, a barcode search facility, and you can enter by portion or weigh (1/4 packet or 80gm say).  You can even create your own recipes or meals, and it covers many of the top chain restaurants or takeaways.
There is also a fairly basic section for exercise, which gives you a rough idea of calories burned per exercise.  NC advises you to burn at least 200 calories per day, but you will be advised by your GP or Diabetic Nurse, (as I was), to do at least 3 hours of moderate exercise a week, with suggestions on what suits you.  I now do 3 or 4 1-hour long Aquafit sessions per week, and have a mini exercise bike at home, which I keep in the kitchen and use when waiting for the kettle to boil.  Every few minutes builds up during the day.
As I said, I am newly diagnosed and there are many people far more experienced and knowledgeable than me on this forum.  I can only say what I have learned here and what works for me.  All the best.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 17, 2019)

Steve1969 said:


> I've already had my first breakfast of wholemeal toast but really missed the raspberry jam to go with it
> Steve


All the more reason to swap to eggs, or sausages, bacon, chicken - bread is not your friend.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steve1969 (Oct 17, 2019)

Felinia said:


> Hi Steve, I use NutraCheck (NC), which was free for the first 6 months then £7.99 a month.  Although most people use it to lose weight, some use it to gain weight, just eat healthy, learn portion control, or for medical reasons, like us.  I think you can trial it first for a week before deciding, as there are other online systems.  It gives you a chance to have a good explore, and I found it very easy and user friendly.  I took the web membership and you can then download the app for your smart phone for free.
> You are asked basic initial questions like sex, age, weight, goal (could be weight change, health etc) then given a daily calorie total.  Within that you have a breakdown of calories, carbs, sugars, fat, sat fat, protein, fibre, sodium.   You can then tailor it to suit your needs, so I picked "Set your own", reduced my carbs and increased my protein.  I usually plan the night before and enter everything - it takes 5 to 10 minutes only.  It has literally thousands of food, a barcode search facility, and you can enter by portion or weigh (1/4 packet or 80gm say).  You can even create your own recipes or meals, and it covers many of the top chain restaurants or takeaways.
> There is also a fairly basic section for exercise, which gives you a rough idea of calories burned per exercise.  NC advises you to burn at least 200 calories per day, but you will be advised by your GP or Diabetic Nurse, (as I was), to do at least 3 hours of moderate exercise a week, with suggestions on what suits you.  I now do 3 or 4 1-hour long Aquafit sessions per week, and have a mini exercise bike at home, which I keep in the kitchen and use when waiting for the kettle to boil.  Every few minutes builds up during the day.
> As I said, I am newly diagnosed and there are many people far more experienced and knowledgeable than me on this forum.  I can only say what I have learned here and what works for me.  All the best.



Thanks Felinia,

I'll give it a go.

Steve


----------



## Drummer (Oct 17, 2019)

The OP mentioned BG levels of 29 and eating bread for breakfast - and as for the advice of Diabetes UK - lets just say that I will not be following it in the foreseeable future. 
Even on the under 40 gm of carbs a day regime I am following I cannot reduce my Hba1c fully into the normal range, it hovers at 42 - I was probably diabetic for a long time before diagnosis with Hba1c of 91.
Some people may chose to eat bread but I am not one of them.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Oct 18, 2019)

If you have lost a lot of weight without trying, it is quite possible that you are Type 1, not Type 2.  Ask your GP why he diagnosed Type 2 - did you mention the weight loss?  Some GPs still seem unaware that Type 1 can develop as an adult, many people are misdiagnosed as Type 2 purely on the basis of their age.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 20, 2019)

I agree with @silentsquirrel   I think it is entirely possible that you have developed Type 1 diabetes and will need insulin. Have they given you any medication and/or a Blood Glucose Meter?
I had the same symptoms and was assumed to be Type 2 because of my age and spent 5 weeks cutting carbs out of my diet and taking Metformin before they eventually realised that I was Type 1 and started me on insulin. Definitely ask to be referred to a diabetic consultant and get a blood glucose meter and start testing because things could go horribly wrong if we are correct and your pancreas dries up of insulin altogether. In the meantime, be very careful with bread and pasta and potatoes as well as sweet stuff and go straight to hospital if you feel unwell.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 20, 2019)

@rebrascora myself, Theclockworkdodo and Karnak have all suggested this on another thread of the OP, we haven't heard from him since though xx


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 20, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> @rebrascora myself, Theclockworkdodo and Karnak have all suggested this on another thread of the OP, we haven't heard from him since though xx


Yes, I saw that after I posted here. I hope he is OK and not laid up in a hospital somewhere!


----------



## Steve1969 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the lack of response. I've been busy the last few days with doctor's and hospital appointments.
So after many blood tests, a CT scan and chest xrays, they are pretty sure that it is type2. My ketone levels are normal and there are no signs of pancreatic problems.
I now have a monitor and my levels are gradually dropping. From the initial reading of 26, I am now around 8.5 which is great.
I have an appointment next week with a diabetic consultant to discuss diet etc.

Thanks for all your concerns.

Steve


----------

